# Ewige Essenzen farmen außerhalb von Inis



## Mandred Aikhjarto (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich wollte meinen Verzauberer weiter bringen und brauche dazu Unmengen von großen ewigen Essenzen. Da ich aber eher Gelegenheitspieler bin (hier mal eine halbe Stunde, da mal eine Stunde) wollte ich außerhalb von Instanzen die ewigen Essenzen farmen.
In welchem Gebiet droppen da die meisten grünen Items aus denen ich das enzaubern kann?

Aikhjarto


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (16. Januar 2008)

geringe ewige essenz bekommst du aus waffen und ringen der stufe 46-50
große ewige essenz bekommst du aus waffen und ringen der stufe 51-60
hab heute aber auch 2 große aus ner hose bekommen ^^
entweder suchst du dir nen juwelier / schmied und lässt dir das zeug zum entzaubern basteln oder du farmst ein paar inzen ab.
- zul farrak
- tempel
- maraudon
usw

viel erfolg


----------



## gambrinus (17. Januar 2008)

am besten dropen die winterfurbolgs im lager der winterfelle in winterquell....hat 3 effekte
1)  mehr waffen als rüstungen(lvl 55-60 grün)
2)runenstoff in massen
3)neben bei noch die perlen für rufgewinn bei den holzschlunfesten...verzauberer-rezepte


hatte das gleiche problem und muss sagen daß das mit abstand der beste platz zum farmen ist..für große ewige essenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morrtis (19. Januar 2008)

auch wenns 'ne inze ist , stratholm geht auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

